# royale 540,1994 ladder and damp advice.please.



## fishing10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,I have just brought my first motorhome and i am excited to use this with my family.
There are two things that i need help on.
Firstly the outside ladder is fine, but the iron brackets are rusted and I want to replace them but do not know where to source them.

Secondly I have a leak on the roof at the rear roofrack fixing.I need some advice on how to seal and reattach the fixing.
I Live in Kent near Maidstone so even dealers may be able to help me.
Thankyou any help would be appreciated.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi I live in Kent as well and used to live in the medway towns and worked in Maidstone.
http://www.kentmotorhomes.co.uk/ these are on Bluebell hill halfway up on the right hand side and Im sure they can help you.


----------



## fishing10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanyou locovan,will try that tomorrow.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They are very nice :lol: good luck


----------



## fishing10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Just an update,I have made 2 new brackets from steel rod at B&Q and antiluces from Trident Trailers. I finished it off by painting with Black Hammerite and screwing and sealing it off. They look good and I may have saved a few pounds.
with the Damp I have sealed the roof and I am confident that there is no water ingress,only time will tell.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We tried Kentmotorhomes to buy a van. We both liked one we saw and twice we took our motorhome up to be valued and the guy there said he's phone us back with a price. He never bothered so lost a sale.

Wouldn't bother with them again.,

Joe & Denise


----------

